# Chatthika - Bikini Shoot



## Trever1t (Aug 2, 2013)

I found this girl being photographically abused 2 years ago and stole her away. Our 3rd time shooting together and her first bikini shoot ever. 20 year old Chatthika is a very special girl, takes care of her family, works in a Thai restaurant and loves traditional cultural dance. She looks striking but she's the sweetest girl with old world sensibilities. 


1






2






add:






4)



_POR1738-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

5)



_POR1569-Edit-2 by WSG Photography, on Flickr

6)



_POR1725-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 2, 2013)

These are outstanding man, great work. #1 escpecially gets a WOW!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 2, 2013)

#1 is a WOW for sure. Nice job.


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Aug 2, 2013)

Wowser on that first one!


----------



## krystalynnephoto (Aug 2, 2013)

Love 'em; #1 is my favorite!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice set Trever (I'd clone out the no diving/8m notices on the tile at her feet in #2).


----------



## Tedski (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful shots, Trever. I agree with tirediron, though I think I might even crop out that lower part, as even the base of the handrails bothers me.

Tedski

"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside a dog, it's too dark to read."-- G. Marx


----------



## AlexanderB (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Granddad (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll go with the crowd; #2 is standard cheesecake bikini but #1 is on a much higher plane.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice work Trever


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 3, 2013)

awww thanks guys and Gals I kinda like the printing on the concrete at the bottom of the frame!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 3, 2013)

#1 is good. The model, outfit and pose all look good. The skin looks good too.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 3, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> #1 is good. The model, outfit and pose all look good. The skin looks good too.



OMG...are you ok? Did you stay up all night drinking?  Thanks Robin!


----------



## Hayder (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice job, especially #1

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## vuphotography (Aug 3, 2013)

very nice - love #1!


----------



## kathyt (Aug 3, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > #1 is good. The model, outfit and pose all look good. The skin looks good too.
> ...


I agree with Robin, but I would not clone out anything in #2 like others have suggested.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, the no diving and the depth markings and the bottoms of the grab rails...all that stuff adds realism. Removing the no diving decal and the 8 foot marking would be easy. Cloning or healing and cloning the bottom of the grab rail would be more effort than it's worth, and might look, well, kind of weird. I thought the shadow on the leg was more of a deal than anything with the location or the pool.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 3, 2013)

The shadows on the leg, along the necklace, etc. seem too noticeable. Even if the hair is tousled I think it might have benefitted from being arranged, one section of hair covers the tattoo a bit and strands behind her back seem to be something of a distraction along the leopard print/pattern.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 3, 2013)

these are beautiful images.  What I'm about to say has nothing to do with your work, but is about fashion; Is anyone else totally bothered by the mismatched bikini trend right now?  Sorry, off topic but it bothers me.  

On topic:  Great shots, beautiful girl, wish I had that body.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 3, 2013)

great shots as usual trever!
I think my only nitpic would be on #1. I think I would have preferred a little more DOF on that one. 
I wouldnt clone anything out of #2


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 3, 2013)

#2. I think Derrel said it best, the way I see it. The markings lend realism to the image, for me. I mean you go to a pool you will see this, ya, I did! The shadow I noted but honestly didn't feel it as much a distraction as it apparently is, same as that small wisp of hair. I love her pose and expression. 

Thanks for all the comments and critique. Keep them coming!


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 4, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> these are beautiful images.  What I'm about to say has nothing to do with your work, but is about fashion; Is anyone else totally bothered by the mismatched bikini trend right now?  Sorry, off topic but it bothers me.
> 
> On topic:  Great shots, beautiful girl, wish I had that body.


Haha, I notice these things too and I'm not a fan of the trend either.

I really love the depth of field in these; the blur is really lovely. I REALLY love the first image, however I agree with pixmedic and feel that a slower aperture setting in order to get her hand in sharp focus would have benefited this photo. The out of focus hand distracts me, but its really the only nitpick I have. I like the necklace as well.
 In the second image I don't really see the shadow as distracting, and I like the pool markings and agree that it adds realism to the shot. That out of place strand of hair is driving me crazy though. I don't think it looks good and it covers part of her tattoo. The hair in general seems messy to me in both images and doesn't flatter your model as much as it could have by keeping it under a little more control. If you didn't have a hair stylist, it may be a good idea to consider hiring one to come along in order to keep your model's hair looking good and in order.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Dan, great critique, thank you.


----------



## ewick (Aug 4, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## weepete (Aug 4, 2013)

Top notch images mate!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Tiller (Aug 6, 2013)

Do her eyes not align with each other? I just noticed it in the last shot you posted.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, I'm gay as hell and I can't even ignore how ridiculously beautiful this girl is. That last shot is great! If I was still living in the Bay I would be doing everything I could to get this girl in front of my camera.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 7, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Do her eyes not align with each other? I just noticed it in the last shot you posted.



I have no idea what you mean or how it would relate to my skills as a photographer? Can you explain your critique more clearly or was it just a personal observation about the model and of little use?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 7, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> Wow, I'm gay as hell and I can't even ignore  how ridiculously beautiful this girl is. That last shot is great! If I  was still living in the Bay I would be doing everything I could to get  this girl in front of my camera.



LOL, OK that made me chuckle!


----------



## amolitor (Aug 7, 2013)

Has nobody else noticed that the whites of her eyes don't look very white? I don't know if that's her or you, but it could be tidied up to the improvement of the pictures, I think.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmm, they look white (enough) to me. Pure white would be very unrealistic.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 7, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I have no idea what you mean or how it would relate to my skills as a photographer? Can you explain your critique more clearly or was it just a personal observation about the model and of little use?



It was just a simple question, not a critique. No need to be snarky.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry if it came across to you snarky, perhaps I just read your question wrong.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 7, 2013)

Tever, you better be careful. You are endanger of getting banned for discrimination. You seem to take very good photos of only half the population. Please don't stop, but you've been warned. :mrgreen:


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 7, 2013)

lol, it's just the demographics here. I am an equal opportunity photographer.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 7, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> lol, it's just the demographics here. I am an equal opportunity photographer.



Okay, but I just have one request. If you shoot JW in a bikini on the beach, can you crop it before posting to show only the beach? You can sen the rest of the photo to Kathy.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 22, 2013)

_POR1738-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 22, 2013)

_POR1569-Edit-2 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Aug 22, 2013)

I think you did a great job. I do not think the model can pull of the expression she is going for. It's less sexy and more sleepy/drunk.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh I don't agree with that but everyone has different taste huh. Thanks for the props.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 22, 2013)

Any expression... up to and including "I am about to eat your soul"... on _that _woman's face... would be sexy.


----------



## runnah (Aug 22, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Oh I don't agree with that but everyone has different taste huh. Thanks for the props.



I am a sucker for a nice smile.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 23, 2013)

I would try to focus more on her tattoo, there are lots of Thai girls in bikini, but the tattooed arm creates quite a contrast and makes her looks rather special.


----------



## alexzobi (Aug 23, 2013)

out of curiosity and for the sake of learning, that golden lighting you achieved in #4, is that physical lighting setup or post processing? I really like the way her face isn't necessarily the focus of the lighting, but it still accentuates her expression. If I were to guess, I would say it it was something along the lines of a reflector posted on the ground, then maybe a touch of tone editing afterward? However you achieved it, I find it very appealing.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 24, 2013)

No reflector. A single AB800 in a white 22" beauty dish was used. I am not good enough with edit to achieve believable artificial light but I thank you. 




_POR1725-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mrstravis (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, she is absolutely stunning. I am in love with number 5. Do you mind if I ask your setup for #5? Lighting, lens, etc?


----------



## mrstravis (Aug 24, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/9476509718/
> _POR1569-Edit-2 by WSG Photography, on Flickr



Two little red spots on her bottom lip. Her lips drew me in, not sure if they had that same effect for anyone else. But again. I LOVE this photo!! She's beautiful. If I were a lesbian I'd probably be her stalker. Lol just kidding.


----------



## mrstravis (Aug 24, 2013)

Just showed my husband these photos and said "I think I have stalked her before." With that being said we are definitely fans of these photos.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 24, 2013)

mrstravis said:


> Wow, she is absolutely stunning. I am in love with number 5. Do you mind if I ask your setup for #5? Lighting, lens, etc?





mrstravis said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > _POR1569-Edit-2 by WSG Photography, on Flickr
> ...



Not sure what those red spots are but I cleaned them up in other images after it was mentioned. Perhaps biting her lips. Lighting is the same in every image, only placement of light is changed. A single AB800 with white beauty dish. That's all. Sigma 85mm f1.4 shot around f2.2 on most all.


----------



## runnah (Aug 25, 2013)

A smile! +1


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought you might like that one Runnah


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2013)

Hmmm I see you took my advice from you your previous wedding thread.

Let's have a look see:

California weather..check!
Very inviting pool...check!
Cute lil model..check!
Using those photography skills, without daydreaming...check!
A nice tattoo on a female model...bonus!!!


Oh and still jealous btw Bill!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 26, 2013)

My pool is cool, nobody uses it until late afternoon, leaving it open for me to enjoy.


----------

